# 1950 DC Comics Batmobile



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*These are some pics of my 1/24 scale Johnny Lightning 1950 DC Comics Batmobile. 
It's considered a diecast kit since the body is metal. 
As such, the car is quite heavy...*


1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

Underside:


1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

Passenger Cabiin. There is a Bat Laboratory in the back:


1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

*Dontcha just love the big wing? It's so over the top it's BAT-TASTIC! *


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

As long as the bad guys don't go into a parkade.

The chassis looks like early 60s GM.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

terryr said:


> As long as the bad guys don't go into a parkade.
> 
> The chassis looks like early 60s GM.


The chassis parts fit together beautifully with the body. Paint was required for the passenger cabin, engine, and underneath the chassis. It was a real pleasure to build.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I love the overall design of this car. Very sleek. Has a great profile. And if I'm not mistaken. From the way I see things, it looks as if the windshield and doors open all in one piece like a canopy. Very Cool !


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

DCH10664 said:


> I love the overall design of this car. Very sleek. Has a great profile. And if I'm not mistaken. From the way I see things, it looks as if the windshield and doors open all in one piece like a canopy. Very Cool !


Well, if the 1/43 scale diecast is any indicator, the canopy splits in two and only the rear half lifts up. Check it out:


Corgi 1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


Corgi 1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

Bat Crime Lab!

Corgi 1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey that's way cool !! Never thought about the back opening that way ! And even has a little crime lab,.....sweet !


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

DCH10664 said:


> Hey that's way cool !! Never thought about the back opening that way ! And even has a little crime lab,.....sweet !


Yeah. I think this 50's Batmobile is my favorite of the diecasts.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice Bat collection


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Took the model apart this morning (6 screws) so you guys could see the interior better:


1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

The crime lab is pretty cool. There's a stool and desk with a map, ruler, pencil, microscope, a beaker sitting on a mixer, flask, and a test tube rack with what looks like a small TV in the center:


1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

The lab has extra storage cabinets located behind the seats:


1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

The dashboard with Batphone and other crime fighting instruments:


1950 DC Comics Batmobile by trekriffic, on Flickr

Anyway, this is a great kit of a great car. Highly recommended for anyone looking to add to their Batmobile collection.


----------

